# Greetings All



## TheBattousai (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to martialtalk.com and I hope to meet lots of new people and make lots of new friends.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi, Battousai!! Welcome to the forum! 

I'm sure you will find many, many nice and helpful people here...and a few weird ones.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome Battousai!  Tell us more about yourself.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I look forward to getting to Know you.
Sean


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy the board~!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Battousai. Glad to have you here!


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2005)

Greetings and Welcome to MAP..Enjoy..


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, if there is anything you want to know about me just ask


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Battousai   :wavey:

Welcome to Martial Talk. I see you are a 2nd degree BB in Kenpo. Tell us more about your training. Are you working on 3rd? Do you instruct? Have you trained in any other arts? I'm glad you found us here and I look forward to your posts. 

:asian:


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, I just earned my 2nd last week and I currently hold the title of sensai. I don't teach because I live in the same town as my instructor and I feel that the town is to small to do something like that. I have done some tutoring sessions during the non-regular dojo times to help some students and I have assited at the hombu dojo many times. I've also trained in some auxiliary arts within my system which include aikijujutsu (1st black), jujutsu (yellow), karate (yellow), nimpo (kiri kami), kobujutsu (sensai), and tai chi (no rank yet).


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2005)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Well, I just earned my 2nd last week and I currently hold the title of sensai. I don't teach because I live in the same town as my instructor and I feel that the town is to small to do something like that. I have done some tutoring sessions during the non-regular dojo times to help some students and I have assited at the hombu dojo many times. I've also trained in some auxiliary arts within my system which include aikijujutsu (1st black), jujutsu (yellow), karate (yellow), nimpo (kiri kami), kobujutsu (sensai), and tai chi (no rank yet).


 
Welcome and happy posting, sound like you are a well rounded Martial Artist. Looking forward to your input here on MT.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT, TheBattousai!  I think you'll find the company here pleasant and informative


----------



## still learning (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.............Aloha


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome  I look forward to you thoughts in many areas of this forum


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:supcool: 

Mike


----------

